# job contacts



## leeshepherd (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi all,

I am trying hardest to find a job in dubai but so fare having no luck. I come from a retail back ground and currently a general manager in the uk running a multi million pound store. Does anyone have any tips, contacts or advice that could help me please.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

leeshepherd said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am trying hardest to find a job in dubai but so fare having no luck. I come from a retail back ground and currently a general manager in the uk running a multi million pound store. Does anyone have any tips, contacts or advice that could help me please.


Hi

Most store manager positions pay low salaries compared to what you would get in the UK.

You should market yourself around the area manager type positions. Try companies like Alshaya, Azadea, Al Tayer & Al Futtaim. I would say 99% of the well know retailers will trade under one of the above companies.

If your from a supermarket sector, Carrefour are expanding throughout the UAE & would be worth a shot. They operate under Majid Al Futtaim - Retail Division (MAF).

The difficulty you will face is not being in country. I know of retail skilled management already out here looking for jobs themselves, they will obviously be the first choice for any prospective employer as they can start pretty much immediately & also come with no relocation costs.

Good luck with your hunting

Craig


----------



## leeshepherd (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi Craig,

Thank you for your help, I will be heading back out to Dubai around June can I ask how the people you know over there are going about to try and find a job and their best methods please ?

Thanks!!
Lee


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

leeshepherd said:


> Hi Craig,
> 
> Thank you for your help, I will be heading back out to Dubai around June can I ask how the people you know over there are going about to try and find a job and their best methods please ?
> 
> ...


Firstly, keep away from the recruitment companies as you will waste your time.

Just call them & see if you can arrange an appointment when your in country. The only company you wont be able to do this with is with Alshaya as their head office is in Kuwait (Which is where recruitment is based from). Just check out the website & apply on that (You will have to register first). Alshaya are the biggest & would have more possible opportunites.

A big advantage of getting any jobs is obviously through networking, which is how the people I know are getting there openings.

You will definately become more attractive as a prospective employee once you are in country. But you also need to be aware things move really slowly out here, meaning if your only coming for 1-2 weeks its not giving you much time to hunt. 

Try adding friends on Linkedin that work in retail in Dubai, you never know your luck.....maybe one of them could directly put you in contact with a decision maker?


----------

